# One liners!



## RWJ (Aug 11, 2011)

So I told my mum that I'd opened a theatre. She said, "Are you having me on?" I said, "Well I'll give you an audition, but I'm not promising you anything."

So this cowboy walks in to a German car showroom and he says "Audi!"

I?ve got a friend who has got a butler whose left arm is missing ? serves him right.

So I went in to a pet shop. I said, "Can I buy a goldfish?" The guy said, "Do you want an aquarium?" I said, "I don't care what star sign it is."

So I met the bloke who invented crosswords today. I can't remember his name, it's P something T something R.

So I told my girlfriend I had a job in a bowling alley. She said "Tenpin?" I said, "No, it's a permanent job."


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

Pritt isn't the best lipsalve I've ever used, but I couldn't complain... 

(Milton Jones - top comedian!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2011)

pmsl love it Ron ty


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 11, 2011)

All good !  i like daft jokes


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 12, 2011)

Good jokes, terrible delivery.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2011)

so those of us who tell groaners have competition...


----------



## RWJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll try some more soon, not posted for a while, but glad to see you are still active!  x


----------

